# Asian Common Toad



## mustangsally (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if they have any experience of keeping Asian Common Toads.
In particular I'm looking for heating and lighting requirements.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mustangsally (Dec 10, 2009)

Or feeding requirements?

Or am I the only person looking after one?! :gasp:


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Black-Spined Toad Care Sheet - Bufo melanostictus/Duttaphrynus melanostictus - Common Indian Toad, Common Asian Toad - Captive Care, Habitat, Origin, Breeding and more... THEAMPHIBIAN.co.uk


----------



## mustangsally (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks very much, this looks good.


----------

